# Drew Estate Tobacco



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok I just joined the forum today and didn't realize there was a pipe forum. I posted this in the cigar forum so please excuse the double post...
Guys, I am new here and new to cigars. I'm a pipe smoker but an equal opportunity one. I tried an ACID Nasty today and absolutely loved it. I have not ever heard of Drew Estate making a pipe tobacco but was wondering what would be close to an ACID nasty. Unlike pipe blends, there is not a good description of what make up one of these cigars. Any thoughts?


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't know the answer to your question; but, welcome to the forum.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Give us a description of the taste profile that you picked up from that and maybe we can help suggest some baccys to try.
And welcome aboard!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

first mistake was smoking an acid.

second mistake was telling people that you smoked an acid.

third mistake was asking if something else on this earth tasted like an acid.

:nono:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, that's actually a tall order. I've had one of the Nasty's and didn't care for it too much. I've not tried any pipe tobacco that resembles it though. The closest thing I could possibly think would be Samuel Gawith's Firedance Flake or maybe their Celtic Talisman. But I might be reaching with those.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish I could describe it. It was kinda floral, almost like roses, but floral for sure. The it was kinda of a dark cocoa. Maybe some fruits and vanilla but that would have to be undertones if they were present. But it was earthy and a tad dark. I know when I say it was floral and fruity it might conjure up a light and sunny spring day. But it was darker, almost full bodied. So rose and cocoa with an earthy-ness. and possibly some fruitiness and dark vanilla.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

funbags said:


> first mistake was smoking an acid.
> 
> second mistake was telling people that you smoked an acid.
> 
> ...


Thanks.. lol I hear that are either love them or hate them cigars.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

What about GH Bosun Cut Plug; a virginia broken flake w/ a mild lakeland, floral note and bergermot. Has a strong nic kick, almost cigarlike. Give it a try.



Pipedreamz said:


> I wish I could describe it. It was kinda floral, almost like roses, but floral for sure. The it was kinda of a dark cocoa. Maybe some fruits and vanilla but that would have to be undertones if they were present. But it was earthy and a tad dark. I know when I say it was floral and fruity it might conjure up a light and sunny spring day. But it was darker, almost full bodied. So rose and cocoa with an earthy-ness. and possibly some fruitiness and dark vanilla.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

hunter1127 said:


> What about GH Bosun Cut Plug; a virginia broken flake w/ a mild lakeland, floral note and bergermot. Has a strong nic kick, almost cigarlike. Give it a try.


Thats the one that came to mind here too.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

funbags said:


> first mistake was smoking an acid.
> 
> second mistake was telling people that you smoked an acid.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge cigar guy and that is damn funny! arty:


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Smoked a lot of cigars to dqate and have not had any pipe tobacco come close to the taste of a cigar. Pipe tobacco carries its own flavor, which I might say is nicer. Don't get me wrong, I love a cigar now and then, but I just find the pipe a little smoother.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I have been thinking of this question in depth and I asked my self why it was that when I got done smoking this cigar, I sat back and said, "darn it man, that was one incredible smoke". I am going to start a new thread and see if I can get some feed back on this. I could be that I am just too much of a newbie and it's a simple thing....


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I think they are just two different entities. It took me a while to get the hang of the pipe but I really like the aroma of the pipe and find myself sticking my nose into each puff of smoke for the smell. I dont do that with the cigar. They each have their good qualities though.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I smoke both too. Although I find myself mostly smoking my pipes. Not only do I love pipe tobaccos and the wide variety of pipe tobacco's. But I love the tactile experience of the ritual of the pipe. The handling, the cleaning, the collecting, the refurbishing. All these things really appeal to me and add together for a obsessive compulsive experience for me.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

On the bosun cut plug, I'm absolutely certain that the aromatic version is not available in the U.S. The stuff you can get is mighty tasty, though. It does have some lighter floral overtones to it which are a property of the leaf, not an added topping.

I have not smoked the cigar in question, but from the description, maybe Sam Gawith Bracken Flake. Of course the stuff is impossible to find so some help I am.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

A lakeland would be a good choice. Maybe Erinmore or Ennerdale Flake? Dare I mention the easiest to find OTC floral tobacco? NO it must not be named let alone reccomended. What do I know I still have a couple acid 5 I'm saving for a golf course this summer.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, going by reputation here, Mixture 79 really is the ACID of the pipe world.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Acid cigars come packaged with tobacco leaves as packaging material. I read somewhere about a guy that would buy the empty boxes from the cigar shops with the leaves in them and smoke the leaves in his pipe. I don't know if he mixed them with another tobacco or smoked them straight but it's something to consider.


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> Ok I just joined the forum today and didn't realize there was a pipe forum. I posted this in the cigar forum so please excuse the double post...
> Guys, I am new here and new to cigars. I'm a pipe smoker but an equal opportunity one. I tried an ACID Nasty today and absolutely loved it. I have not ever heard of Drew Estate making a pipe tobacco but was wondering what would be close to an ACID nasty. Unlike pipe blends, there is not a good description of what make up one of these cigars. Any thoughts?


 First off i never smoked an acid cigar but , do have a box of acid kuba kuba leaves that I've used to make snuff. For the sake of this post I filled a bowl 50/50 with prince albert and acid packing leaves. All in in all it wasnt tooo bad IMO. Definatly cigar like. And for the price , you can blend yourself several ounces for practically nothing. I don't see myself doing this again. So take that into consideration.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow I thought that was crinkled paper in the boxes. Of course I didn't look too vlosely but thats a great idea. Thanks guys


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread, because I may have found an answer for the original poster.

I've smoked a few ACID cigars and personally do not care for them, though I think the problem is more with the cloying sweet tip than with the scented tobacco itself. Now that I've found out that sweetness can be wiped off with a moist paper towel, I may give them another go.

Anyway, tonight I smoked some of a sample of pipesandcigars.com's Classic Burley Kake, courtesy of IndigoSmoke (thanks, John!). When I lit it up I realized that the room note was VERY familiar, and after a bit of concentration I realized that it was something like a milder version of the aroma of an ACID Kuba Kuba or Blondie. 

I haven't had an ACID for half a year, so I may be somewhat off, and I don't remember the tobacco taste of the cigars. Regardless, I think you should give Classic Anniversary Kake a try. It's a great aromatic by any measure. Lots of the room note comes through in the actual taste of the tobacco, and a really pleasant sweetness coats the tongue around mid-bowl. The roomnote definitely shares scents with the ACID line.
It's something like smoking a stack of maple syrupy pancakes while smelling a delicious bouquet of flowers and herbs. There's a spiciness to the aroma too that I think makes it suitably manly. Give it a try!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I know what you can do and it is a favor for all cigar smokers out there. Get a box of the acid Nastys or any other acid cigar empty them into your blender (after the margaritas from last night have been rinsed out and dried) and chop until you have the proper "Cut". Dump back into box and boom Drew Estates pipe tobacco.


----------

